# Formatting eCabinets cut list in excel Part1



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Here is a quick video on formatting eCabinets cut list that have been exported into excel.
In this video I will show you how you can quickly convert the numbers that are stored as text to numbers and more. So check it out.
https://youtu.be/jfalIKPZ1U0


----------

